

GWT: Last updated, 2012 - jebblue
https://developers.google.com/web-toolkit/

======
shock
Just yesterday I was wandering if GWT is still being maintained since I was
evaluating it for a customer project. It seems to be stagnating, perhaps the
devs need to focus on other things or have moved on. I don't get the
impression that GWT is in any way strategic to Google so they might cut it.

